# Does anyone have an email for Mike at Bikesdirect?



## Bo31210 (Nov 18, 2013)

I need some intervention from the boss on an issue. Thanks


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

They are terrible at returning email. When I was shopping for a Phantom Team, I couldn't get them to answer basic questions.


----------

